# Bruising Easily



## teeny5 (Jul 5, 2009)

Does anyone else here bruise easily?  It is making me crazy!  I feel like anything that touches me gives me a bruise.  If I kneel on one knee I get a bruise from it.  I have a bruise on my palm that I don't even know where it came from.  My arms are all bruised and my legs too.  They aren't big nasty bruises or anything, but still ugly.  It has gotten to the point that people have asked me why I am all bruised.  I just tell them I have no idea.

Does anyone know what could be causing this?


----------



## JillianB82 (Jul 5, 2009)

I do as well! If one of the kids climbs on me at school, I will have bruises up & down my arms etc. Sometimes when I get into the shower, I notice bruises on my legs & I do not even remember bumping anything. 

My Dr said that my meds at the time (Entocort) could be causing it, & before that, low iron & low white blood cell count.


----------



## JillianB82 (Jul 5, 2009)

I do as well! If one of the kids climbs on me at school, I will have bruises up & down my arms etc. Sometimes when I get into the shower, I notice bruises on my legs & I do not even remember bumping anything. 

My Dr said that my meds at the time (Entocort) could be causing it, & before that, low iron & high white blood cell count.


----------



## RafHam (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been told that crohns sufferers in general bruise easily.


----------



## kello82 (Jul 6, 2009)

yup i do too. i end up with bruises on my shins but i never remember bonking them! i ALWAYS have at least one there though.
i have a big one on my knee right now from shutting my leg in the car door...but i suppose that one isnt too suprising huh? lol


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Jul 6, 2009)

kello82 said:
			
		

> i have a big one on my knee right now from shutting my leg in the car door...but i suppose that one isnt too suprising huh? lol


I think that may have more to do with the car door than the Crohn's disease.


----------



## kello82 (Jul 6, 2009)

lol thats what i meant by "it isnt too suprising". 
crohns or not, a car door will leave you with some ouchies. tis a fact.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Jul 6, 2009)

kello82 said:
			
		

> lol thats what i meant by "it isnt too suprising".
> crohns or not, a car door will leave you with some ouchies. tis a fact.


I've never hit myself with a car door, but my mom broke my thumb in one when I was nine. She also shut the trunk on my head about a year before that. I guess I must have been a bad kid.


----------



## teeny5 (Jul 6, 2009)

I use to be on Entocort so I thought maybe it was that.  But, the I came off of that and am taking Iron and Folic Acid.  You would think that would help the bruising.  

Kello I am totally like you.  I have bruises that I don't even know what I did to get them.  Happens all the time.  I seem to always have a bruise on my knee, shin and arms.


----------



## D Bergy (Jul 6, 2009)

I bruise easily and always have.  My mother was worried that I had Leukemia when I was a young child because my body was so battered and bruised.  I was not a sedate child and was always climbing trees, jumping bikes, and generally beating myself up one way or another.

I was not aware that it was connected to Crohn's, and it makes me wonder why it would be?  Must be some physiological reason for it.

Dan


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Jul 6, 2009)

Maybe it's because we have higher pain tolerances and don't realize when we're running in to things.


----------



## teeny5 (Jul 7, 2009)

crohnsappleadams said:
			
		

> Maybe it's because we have higher pain tolerances and don't realize when we're running in to things.



I like that thought.


----------



## Mazen (Jul 15, 2009)

"long-term use of high steroid doses can lead to symptoms such as thinning skin, *easy bruising*, changes in the shape or location of body fat"

http://www.drugs.com/[wiki2="Prednisone"]prednisone[/wiki2].html


----------



## nativesith (Dec 19, 2013)

I am suffering from bruising easily. I kneel down...bruise on my knees.  Accidentally slammed my hand and I got a bruise on the palm and fingers.  Get new ones when I work on my truck. Thought I was jus really clumsy...but on my finger and palm?


----------



## araceli (Dec 19, 2013)

Check your platelets count. Some meds lower platelets. It is very serious and dangerous. It may be a condition called Thrombocytopenia. I am not a Doctor or and expert. Just my opinion.


----------



## Kero (Dec 20, 2013)

I was going to ask this same question. Do you guys find if you are flaring the bruising is even worse?


----------

